# Royal Canin Vs. Eukanuba



## cuttingedge

I am scheduled to pick up my new Puppy next Thursday and am wondering what you all think is a better food?
The breeder has them on Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy Food.
We have our Lab on Royal Canin as that is what her breeder feeds her dogs and Pups. We have been pleased with the RC and are possibly interested in switching the New Puppy from the Eukanuba to Royal Canin Large Breed Puppy. Should we keep him on the Eukanuba for a while or start right away with weening him off of it and onto the Royal Canin?
We will probably put him on the Royal Canin 24 German Shepherd food when he reaches an acceptable age unless we find a better food or he does not do well with the Puppy Food.

Any other suggestions for food are appreciated.

Jason


----------



## Lucy Dog

Both are mediocre choices at best. You can do much better than both of those brands.

Personally, I wouldn't feed either. There are plenty of threads discussing good kibbles to feed if you just look around a little. 

Some brands that I suggest are innova, orijen, wellness to just name a few.


----------



## Samba

I have fed both. Not going back to either if I can help it. We get much better results with foods of much higher quality and at a comparable price.

They are about comparable between the two, I guess.


----------



## Denman

I feed Royal Canine GSD blend and my pooch is doing great on it... Every dog is different and will react to the different foods differently... A lot of folks on here feed RAW, Others feed TOTW (Taste of the Wild) and other grain free foods, I tried TOTW and Ginger just didnt do as good on it... So we slowly switched back to RC GSD blend... It really depends on how you new puppy responds to the different foods... My only advice is switch foods slowly, dont just get one kind feed that only than switch... You will need to mix them for the best results...


----------



## GSD MOM

I think Royal Canin is expensive for the quality food you get. If you can afford that I would go with Nutro or something with better ingredients for the same price. Tons of Threads on here for food choices. Depends on what you can find in your area.


----------



## Lucy Dog

I'll disagree with the nutro recommendation. While it's not a terrible food like purina or beneful, it's about on par with the two brands you're contemplating. 

You can do much better than nutro too.


----------



## LaRen616

I had my boy on Solid Gold Wolf Cub as a puppy and he did absolutely amazing on it. Great food in my opinion. My friends switched their puppies and dogs over to Solid Gold and they loved the results as well.


----------



## PupperLove

Got to www.dogfoodanalysis.com . They have a lot of helpful information about good vs. bad ingredients, and the foods are rated on a one star to six star scale. Both Eukanuba and Royal Canin are either one or two star brands from my recollection, where you could pay the same price for a 4 or 5 star rated food. 

If you are considering switching foods at all, your best bet would be to do some research on common ingredients and the potentially pos. or neg. impact on your dog and go from there. Weigh the quality of ingredients and the amount you are willing to spend on food and you will find that several commercial brands are priced much too high for what you are actually getting....


----------



## doggiedad

i've never fed puppy food to a puppy.


----------



## Lucy Dog

doggiedad said:


> i've never fed puppy food to a puppy.


I don't either, but large breed puppy food is fine, just don't feed regular puppy food.


----------



## GSDgirlAL

If those 2 were my choices I would keep him on the Eukanuba. Especially since that is what he's used too, that last thing you want to do is upset his digestive track as he's entering a new home, people, smells ...etc. 

I do however agree with the others ... there are better foods out there for about the same price. Eukanuba is not cheap, neither is the RC. For what you are paying for those foods you could be feeding Blue Buffalo Large Breed Puppy, which is a better food then Eukanuba.


----------



## Toffifay

I thought I might add that Royal Canin has breed specific puppy foods, too. There is one for German Shepherd puppies, I don't know if it's any good. But, it was formulated to feed to GSD pups until they reach adulthood and then they could be switched to their German Shepherd 24 formula.

I have fed RC GSD 24 in the past, but they recently changed the formula. My GSD does better on California Natural, Evo and Natural Balance.

I am not prejudice against Royal Canin...I have fed it to my cat for years and my Schnauzer has allergies and she eats a Royal Canin Hypoallergenic prescription food. Both the Cat and dog are doing very, very well on these foods. I just didn't love the way my shepherd did on RC.

The only Eukanuba product that I've used for any length of time was their Wild and Natural Venison & Potato. The bag was beautiful! lol...the food was mediocre!


----------



## dukethegsd

i am feeding my 5 month old rc large breed puppy he is ok on it should i switch to wellness better oh choices we all just want what is best for our babys. rc is on the more pricey side if i can get better for what i am spending than thats what i want for my puppy.


----------



## MikeB06

Wouldn't feed either. Canidae All Life Stage was always my choice from the day I brought any pup home. Never had to change and it grew them slowly. $44. for 44#s is a pretty good price today.


----------



## cuttingedge

Thank you for all the replies and advice on food.
We are going to keep him on the Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy for a couple of weeks and than slowly Mix in some RC Large Breed Puppy Or Solid Gold Wolf Cub until weened off of the Eukanuba. At least that is the plan for now 
Any other Suggestions are Welcome

BTW here is a Photo of him from Saturday. He is 6.5 Weeks old getting picked up on the 13th.

Jason


----------



## LaRen616

He is absolutely adorable!!! :wub:


----------



## roxy84

Toffifay said:


> I thought I might add that Royal Canin has breed specific puppy foods, too. There is one for German Shepherd puppies, I don't know if it's any good. But, it was formulated to feed to GSD pups until they reach adulthood and then they could be switched to their German Shepherd 24 formula.


pure marketing scammery by RC. nothing in those foods makes them particularly good for a gsd puppy vs a more quality kibble. good meat content, quality ingredients, and proper nutrient and mineral levels are key. for what RC charges, there are a multitude of kibbles that offer quality that RC doesnt.

cutting edge,

if you are eventually considering transitioning to Solid Gold Wolf Cub or Royal Canin, the Solid Gold, imo, would be a more sound choice.


----------

